# Where to locate JDM OEM parts for the Skyline?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone know where can fine JDM OEM parts for the Skyline RB20/RB25/RB26 if I live in America?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Some parts can be found off of Phase2motortrend.
http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/rb25det.html

However things like an exhaust manifold gasket I had to order through RBmotoring. But they really stick it to you in the price.


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

www.mckinneymotorsports.com
Rebuild gasket set
OEM and N1 Water/Oil Pump
Other things I can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I can order anything you need if you got time....


----------

